# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello fellow Excel geeks/enthusiasts

## chandsa

Just joined the forum and thought I'd stop by and say hello. Look forward to learning more about this one product from Microsoft that I seem to like....

----------


## Cutter

You don't like Windows???

----------


## chandsa

No I don't!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi chandsa,

Welcome to the forum.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## bulina2k

Hi, glad to be here!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome bulina.

----------

